# New on the water



## Dr. Pete (May 3, 2020)

Have a couple of rental properties in Port Aransas and decided that I need to learn to bay fishing. Building a Bateau XF 20. Should finally get some time in by mid summer. Been chasing quail dogs for years. Ready to start a new game. Looking forward to getting some tips here. Dr. Pete


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

There’s no shortage of good fishing over there that’s for sure.


----------



## Dr. Pete (May 3, 2020)

ceejkay said:


> There’s no shortage of good fishing over there that’s for sure.


----------



## Dr. Pete (May 3, 2020)

Hope to start my search by mid-summer. Got a lead on s Yamaha 90 to push my boat. Have a 2 stroke 25 Yamaha is meed to get moved if there’s any interest here for that


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Dr. Pete said:


> Have a 2 stroke 25 Yamaha is meed to get moved if there’s any interest here for that


I'm confident there would be interest. It would be worth your time to post in the classifieds section.


----------



## Dr. Pete (May 3, 2020)

Thanks. I’ll check it out


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

Also corpusfishing is a good resource for fishing and getting some local help. if you arnt a member over there.


----------

